# Old things to practice (new version)



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Did your poll entry make you think about getting proficient in this technique?

We have had several 'how to re-enter a SOT kayak' videos. Here's a newish version from NZ. The whole article is worth a read.
http://www.paddleguy.com/tips-advice/ho ... com-eakfc/

After seeing it, the next thing is to try it. In a swimming pool is a safe start (do stay away from pool edges...head injury risk). When you think you have it all worked out, go into the real world of wind and waves, making sure your first practice session there is in onshore wind conditions, and preferably with some help close at hand (make it a buddy practice day, 3 or 4 is even better). Gradually increase your exposure to self-rescuing in increasing winds, because that is where it is most likely to happen.

One day, if you are kayaking for a while, despite your care and forecasts, it will happen. You'll be off, maybe capsized, and there may be entanglements, around your neck or arms/legs.

When it happens, all the practice will be worth it. 

trev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Coming out a winter it's been a while for me. Also in the SIK I had a rough spot recently with my rolls, fine one way, clumsy the other. time with trainer booked in already.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

It was two trips ago for me but wasn't really practice. It was however the first time with rods and line out. I normaly practice in the surf


----------

